# Chalk one up for the good guys....



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

its good to be a lion when jackals feast on the lambs.

Customer shoots, kills store robber - UPI.com


----------



## Easy_CZ (Jul 20, 2012)

Good on him. Glad to hear only the BG caught lead.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

I have a shirt that says somthing similar

To protect the sheep you have to kill the wolf....
It takes a wolf to kill a wolf........

RCG


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Good result.....


----------

